# Music and Photos



## cymek (Apr 1, 2006)

It would be nice if you could listen to the music while you browse through the pictures.


----------



## Abner (May 17, 2006)

Not nice, it would be great! Hopefully they will do it some day. I use my iPod connected to my TV when I have people over and want to do a slide show. With the iPod, I can do the slide show and have music playing in the background.

It sure would be nice to be able to do it with my TiVo!


----------



## cheesybear (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't know how many times I've been listening to music, then I want to show friends some pictures and the music stops....


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out Galleon. It lets you do this.


----------



## marct22 (Mar 28, 2002)

Galleon periodically stops working for me, but that may be just my computer (win2003 server)

But what would be really nice is if Tivo could emulate the one nice feature that I love about Galleon, the ability to quickly access artists by going to the first letter of the band-name.

I got lots of songs, and it's a pain to get down to the T's (so many bands like "The Talking Heads" or "The Police") you gotta slowly wade through all the artists between periods (like .38 special through system of a down) just to get to the T's. 

Galleon groups them via the first character in the band name so you can quickly go to the artist you want to play (. 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 a b c d ... t u v w x y z). 

Why can't this simple feature be added to the default mp3 player in Tivo?


----------

